# Missing Adapter for Bench Dog 40-016



## rgant05 (Mar 13, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to put something like this, but I'm sure I'll find out  I purchased a ?used? Bench Dog 40-016 that was supposed to be complete less the crank tool. However, turns out that it is also missing the middle size adapter ring. Is there any chance of finding one somewhere. I have the small 2" and the large ring but am missing the 2 5/8" ring. I can probably live without it but prefer to have a complete set. I went out on a limb getting this instead of the newer 40-150 and from what I have seen, it was probably a good move. Hope someone can help in locating this adapter. I have contacted Bench Dog and so far they haven't been able to come up with one although they say the "might" have one.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

rgant05 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put something like this, but I'm sure I'll find out  I purchased a ?used? Bench Dog 40-016 that was supposed to be complete less the crank tool. However, turns out that it is also missing the middle size adapter ring. Is there any chance of finding one somewhere. I have the small 2" and the large ring but am missing the 2 5/8" ring. I can probably live without it but prefer to have a complete set. I went out on a limb getting this instead of the newer 40-150 and from what I have seen, it was probably a good move. Hope someone can help in locating this adapter. I have contacted Bench Dog and so far they haven't been able to come up with one although they say the "might" have one.


You mean the company won't stand behind its products? I measure a company in how it supports its used marketplace. I don't want "free" stuff, I want access to the parts I need to use their tool safely. 

If they don't sell the parts aftermarket, they don't care about your safety or the usability of their products. They're in it for your cash and that's it! The product becomes a hoax just to get cash out of your pocket and into their president's next yacht or mansion. There's a lot of that going on now. Especially since manufacture moved to China but the prices only dropped by 50% not the 90% they should have.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

rgant05 said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put something like this, but I'm sure I'll find out  I purchased a ?used? Bench Dog 40-016 that was supposed to be complete less the crank tool. However, turns out that it is also missing the middle size adapter ring. Is there any chance of finding one somewhere. I have the small 2" and the large ring but am missing the 2 5/8" ring. I can probably live without it but prefer to have a complete set. I went out on a limb getting this instead of the newer 40-150 and from what I have seen, it was probably a good move. Hope someone can help in locating this adapter. I have contacted Bench Dog and so far they haven't been able to come up with one although they say the "might" have one.


Hi, I think Rockler bought out Bench Dog awhile back.... not real sure so don't quote me on that. 

I assume the 150 stuff won't work in the 016?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

rgant05,

I'm sad to say the odds on you finding the extra reduction ring is slim to -0-.
I don't know if the lack of parts for either model has anything to do with a sale of the Co or not, but it seems odd that such an expensive and devine device like the 40-160 could have -0- replacement parts 2 yrs after the revision model takes its place. Matters worse when you can't get parts for the replacement model either.

I have the older 40-160 lift, I'm pretty sure the newer 150 plates metal and or phenolic uses plastic inserts. I bought mine from Amazon.com early fall 08, I think they had already switched to the 150 when I bought mine. Later I bought a metal template insert guide adapter from Bench dog, (only place I could find it, including the pic for it) what I got ended up being a thin plastic disc. I called them to find out what happened. 

Bench dog no longer sold it due to the newer lift. So I asked, "Why send me the plastic thing"? "Don't know." However the guy did find out that Amazon was still selling it. I told him I had checked Amazons Bench dog menu 1st and they didn't have it, he found it and sent me the obscure link in an email.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmmm, this whole thread is making me take a more tongue-in-cheek view of BD products. No support after the sale = no sale in my book.

At least you still have a couple of the rings. Could probably hit a local machine/welding shop and have one duplicated with the size hole you want.


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought my first ProLift at an auction of a woodworking store. It was a display model and only came with one insert. It was an -016 and I installed it in a Benchdog Cast Iron table saw extension. I later bought another Prolift for a standalone router table with a Benchdog Cast Iron top and found the inserts that came with it were plastic and a totally different size. This lift was a -150. The plastic inserts are molded and not very flat. This revelation was rather disturbing because I could not interchange the inserts between the two lifts as expected. It would have been nice if Benchdog had made the changes to the Prolift more clear in the title such as Prolift and Prolift II instead of just changing the model number and still calling both models the Prolift.

I have subsequently had to machine two sets of inserts for each lift. I have made sets of five or six different ID's for each of my lifts. They are machined from micarta (a canvas reinforced phenolic) and work very well. Fortunately, I have a metal lathe. Making the inserts is a good project (if you have access to a lathe) and you can have as many inside diameters as you wish.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

If the Co was sold, I wonder if the 150 was made before or after the sale?

Anyway, yes it's quite sad that whoever owns BD now lacks parts support for the PL, If it weren't for the lift I would never have heard of BD. 

I also can't see where the 150 improved on the 160 with any measure. The metal reduction rings are so heavy they don't need fixing to the plate for all but the largest of bits and template routing.

This I can say without question the 160 is heavy duty and a solid tool. You'd have to take a mallet or sledge to it or maybe drop it on edge from3 or 4 feet onto concrete to damage it. The plate is probably the weakest point on the lift, being plated steel if it was chipped it could rust out in high moisture.


----------



## rgant05 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a little behind in responding.... didn't know there were any answers till today. Yes it is sad that a product of that quality and reputation isn't supported this soon after it was replace. I'm sure the change was most likely to reduce the cost of production. Unfortunate to damage the reputation of a company that is renown for being top quality to reduce that quality. The larger opening and metal adapter is one of the reasons I went with the older model. Not sure if the -150 replacing the -016 had anything to do with their financial problems or not... maybe just happened about the same time. As for making on, I have a metal lathe and could make one either of brass or steel, but would prefer to buy one for $25 instead of spend several hours turning, drilling, tapping etc. I might try a lighter material but again thats one reason I chose the -016 over the -150. Anyway, still hoping that someone might be out there and happened to "loose" the lift and wants to get rid of the adapter LOL


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

A company doesn't have to be in trouble to be bought out, it only has to be interesting or of value to the company that wants it.

An old school friend of mine started a remodel/repair company about 35 yrs ago when he was down in Fla. working for a mobile home business, Mark learned the entire construction process of mobile homes, campers and trailers. His business was in remodel and repair.

He came back North built the bizz up and 8 yrs later sold it to a company that offered him a lot of money. The only issue was that Mark couldn't start another Co. dealing with remodel repair within something like 100 miles.


----------



## rgant05 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ghidrah said:


> A company doesn't have to be in trouble to be bought out, it only has to be interesting or of value to the company that wants it.
> 
> An old school friend of mine started a remodel/repair company about 35 yrs ago when he was down in Fla. working for a mobile home business, Mark learned the entire construction process of mobile homes, campers and trailers. His business was in remodel and repair.
> 
> He came back North built the bizz up and 8 yrs later sold it to a company that offered him a lot of money. The only issue was that Mark couldn't start another Co. dealing with remodel repair within something like 100 miles.


I think from the way I understand it was that Rockler provided financial backing (ie "bought them out" or whatever) and that Bench Dog was to continue to operate as a separate entity with the same people. Not sure what the future arrangements are as for profits or turn back over to the owners or what. Anyway not being judgmental towards them about that, I just want an adapter ring LOL It appears that being a phased out product that they no longer have anymore of the old version (machined metal) that was replaced by plastic inserts of a different size altogether. Seems like a "China" thing to do, but then thats why this country is loosing its manufacturing and economy to China. Swap quality for profits and everyone looses. But thats just my opinion. I'll continue to buy the best quality I can afford, where ever it is made. I would prefer for it to be made in the USA, but if there isn't anyone here to do it, I'll go where they force me to go.


----------

